# Bluelight Donation Drive



## hoptis

It is the time of year again, where we need your support for Bluelight to continue to exist.

We have set up a donation system, via AlertPay, to allow once off and recurring donations.

We have also set up brick and mortar locations to allow donations through traditional mail.

Both can be accessed, and donations can be made, through our Donation page. Further donation discussion can be found here.

You may remain completely anonymous if you wish.

Thank you and we look forward to your support.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*DONATION DRIVE 2010*​
Members of Bluelight,

We thank you for your continued support with quality content that helps save lives and educate others about harm reduction.  In addition to the knowledge and time you've given, we must ask for a financial hand as well.  For the history of the subject, you can read our Donations Discussion thread in SUPPORT.

Our current situation is that we still owe ~1700 euro for our 2010 bill (the host has been very generous with our late payment, but we need to pay up NOW).  We need to pay off this bill before any of us can consider our options for 2011.  To this end, we are doing the following three activities:


 Our Donation Page has been modified to ask for one-off donations (subscription option removed for now).  We beg that you send us whatever you can for this big push, which we will run until JAN 15 in hopes that we can meet our current needs.  Anything you can give will help.


 We have partnered with Inflexxion to run another survey for their studies - Internet Survey for Prescription Drug Abuse 2010.  As they have done in the past, they will provide a substantial monetary contribution to the site in return for our helping recruit legitimate subjects for the study.  This study will only take about 10 minutes of your time, and cost you nothing more.  Every respondent we can send their way will help build our relationship, proving the value of our site to researchers and hopefully bring more funding our way to keep us online.  So please, whether you can donate any money or not, at least give them 10 min of your time to help us.  Thank you.


 One of our esteemed members (and an ex-admin) has actually pulled together one of the fundraising ideas that have floated here for years - A Bluelight Calendar!  Here's the thread discussing it (Girls of Bluelight Calendar on Sale Now ...) and the online store (The Bluelight Store) where you can purchase the calendar or buy individual posters of the pictures.  We hope to use this storefront for other such opportunities in teh future.

For those wondering about the 'donor' usergroup with subscriptions as mentioned in this thread - we can't get it in place to meet the 2010 billing deadline.  It will remain on the table for future implementation.  But must first we need to satisfy our 2010 obligations before anyone can consider 2011.  We ask that you focus your attention on a one-off donation now for our 2010 needs, and hold such subscription questions until after we get this bill paid.


Please, if you have any further questions or comments about our funding needs, visit our Donations Discussion thread in SUPPORT, but stop by either the Inflexxion survey at Internet Survey for Prescription Drug Abuse 2010 to give 10 min, or our DONATE page to give monetarily, or BOTH!!! 

Thank you, and hopefully we'll see you in coming months.

- The BL Staff, and all your fellow members


----------

